# New Logo



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

My brother is trying to come up with a logo for the band.......what thinks you of this one....I,m not too sure about the dream part and I think it needs colour.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Too many words for a logo. I'd drop the "All that we see .. etc" part.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> Too many words for a logo. I'd drop the "All that we see .. etc" part.


My feelings exactly......Also Broodie should have only one "o".


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm with these guys, get rid of the dream thing. It honestly would put me off from coming to see them, as I'm not sure what I'd be in for.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok....he has changed it some but i,m having a hard time convincing him to lose the dream stuff..........heres the latest


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

*Not a graphic artist*

I would tend to agree that the "dream stuff" should go. With it should go the "exploding toilet paper roll" background which could probably be replaced with a plain black or darker grey background. Sometimes less is more..................more or less. Is there a significants to the "sword thru the heart"? I'd lose that too. The bands name conjures up images of classic southern rock ala Lynryd Skynryd so maybe crossed sabres instead? Just suggestions to chew on.

Regards,


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok..my 2 cents..bare in mind, his is what i've been doing for 24 years professionaly. first thing to do...have your brother draw the logo ONLY in black and white, no shading, shadows and all that stuff. THEN, when you have one you like, go in the color direction you like. always on white background to start with. Remove all that flowery stuff as well.

what kinda music do you play?

Here's an exemple of one i did recently.


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*Princess Bride...*

_a dream within a dream?_

I'm sure the music is all good but lose the motto.:smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> Here's an exemple of one i did recently.


VERY IMPRESSIVE :bow: ...IMHO

Well done al3d :food-smiley-004:

Dave


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The whole thing may look okay in some contexts, where it's more than the logo, but overall it would be best to simplify it.

I agree with al3d, try it simple at first.

Then alter it to fit the situation.

Having a logo that works well in black & white is good for most contexts--then colour as well.

As far as the font & the look of just the name itself--I do like it--and with the heart in the middle as well.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

greco said:


> VERY IMPRESSIVE :bow: ...IMHO
> 
> Well done al3d :food-smiley-004:
> 
> Dave


Gracias amigo... Took the band's pict as well..

to hear their stuff, go there and listen to their first demo.

http://www.myspace.com/hiddenheroesband


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I,ll pass on the good suggestions. We are old farts and our music is mostly classic rock. We do The Yardbirds,Tom Petty, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Matt Mays and El Torpedo, CCR, Reverend Horton Heat and the Monkees just to name a few.The dream stuff is an Edgar Allen Poe quote.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

here is our finalized logo....it's a keeper......










For those folks in and around Kingston, we are playing with 2 other bands(Shakey and Just Off Mona) at a Breast Cancer benefit Nov 8th at the Arlington Park halls, $10 admission and cash bar and food. All proceeds go to the charity. Also we will be playing on Nov 21st at Whiskey Willys on Gardiners road, 9:30pm til 1am.


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Liking it.


----------

